# Sissy bar mounting holes



## Bikerider007 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey guys,  out of my element here as I came along during bmx craze. Although, my brother and I owned some type of banana bikes mid 70s when I was really young. 

Question is, what mounts are used for the multiple holes at the base of a sissy bar. Not the type that mounts to axle, but forward facing. I have searched and most seem to just use a clamp around it? 

Thanks


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 7, 2020)

This is the bike . Cleaning up for grandkids to ride when a little older. Didnt come with chainguard but was fortunate to find on offerup. If anyone needs one they may find it here. https://offerup.co/7VPeNyR6E4 A guy on there has 40+ old for 80 so he sold separate for 10


----------



## horizonblue (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## horizonblue (Mar 7, 2020)

Sissy bar mounting clamps / brackets for Muscle Bike   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sissy bar mounting clamps / brackets for Muscle Bike  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 82 ST Racing (Mar 7, 2020)

'68 or '69 Cheater Slick Modified! NICE!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 8, 2020)

Almost ordered that one but it does not work with forward facing. I was able to locate the type, it's a Persons. Ill put an ad up for WTB. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 12, 2020)

Reached out to an ebay seller that has some other sissy bar part listings, and they had a set. Persons mount acquired


----------

